# Team Sky brekkie , oh dear .....



## clid61 (5 Sep 2014)

http://www.cyclo.co.uk/2014/06/fancy-team-sky-breakfast/


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Sep 2014)

Fools and their money easily parted


----------



## Dayvo (5 Sep 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Fools and their money easily parted



Presumably the ones who buy pro team kit and top-of-the-range road bikes.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Sep 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Presumably the ones who buy pro team kit and top-of-the-range road bikes.


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Beebo (5 Sep 2014)




----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Presumably the ones who buy pro team kit and top-of-the-range road bikes.


Nothing wrong with buying the best if money allows


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Sep 2014)

Whatever next, Sky branded toilet roll so you stay moist through the day.


----------



## jdtate101 (5 Sep 2014)

I think SKY are a savvy outfit, but they're in danger of serious overexposure and becoming a joke....sometimes less is indeed more.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2014)

Brailsford needs to start generating extra income as they have missed out on a lot of prize money this year


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2014)

They would be better doing team sky stabilizers


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2014)

They wouldn't make it if they didn't think Sky lemmings followers wouldn't buy it.


----------



## arch684 (5 Sep 2014)

think i will just stick to porridge, a banana and a drop of honey


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (5 Sep 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> Whatever next, Sky branded toilet roll so you stay moist through the day.


... made by Rapha for the pampered pooper


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (5 Sep 2014)

jowwy said:


> Nothing wrong with buying the best if money allows




Hmmmmmm......just remind us what you ride, jowwy!


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Hmmmmmm......just remind us what you ride, jowwy!


Do you really need me to tell you joshua


----------



## montage (5 Sep 2014)

Saw some guy on a sky pillarello in team sky today, thought "not another one". After a polite exchange of nods I realised that on my approach I had only gone and dismissed a knight of the realm as a full pro kit self-gratification artist


----------



## jdtate101 (6 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> Saw some guy on a sky pillarello in team sky today, thought "not another one". After a polite exchange of nods I realised that on my approach I had only gone and dismissed a knight of the realm as a full pro kit ****er



Surprised you even got a nod. He's not known for being sociable.........


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Surprised you even got a nod. He's not known for being sociable.........



Monty was wearing the same gear and riding a similar bike.


----------



## Saluki (6 Sep 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Brailsford needs to start generating extra income as they have missed out on a lot of prize money this year


Maybe they should have eaten their own porridge.


----------



## Saluki (6 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> Saw some guy on a sky pillarello in team sky today, thought "not another one". After a polite exchange of nods I realised that on my approach I had only gone and dismissed a knight of the realm as a full pro kit ****er


Do pro riders have to ride team bikes and wear team kit all the time when riding? Is it in their contract? Just curious and not being facetious.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2014)

Saluki said:


> Do pro riders have to ride team bikes and wear team kit all the time when riding? Is it in their contract? Just curious and not being facetious.


Probably, if the person paying your bills and providing the kit/bikes i bet you want maximum brand exposure.


----------



## montage (6 Sep 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Surprised you even got a nod. He's not known for being sociable.........



He even looked around afterwards to check me out! It was a cute moment



Saluki said:


> Do pro riders have to ride team bikes and wear team kit all the time when riding? Is it in their contract? Just curious and not being facetious.



Yeah, it's their work uniform.

Oddly though, he was not wearing a sky top, but a standard rapha one.



Dayvo said:


> Monty was wearing the same gear and riding a similar bike.



It's the beard I truly aspire to


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> It's the beard I truly aspire to



Not the modness?


----------



## Mugshot (6 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> Saw some guy on a sky pillarello in team sky today, thought "not another one". After a polite exchange of nods I realised that on my approach I had only gone and dismissed a knight of the realm as a full pro kit ****er


A knight of the realm you say, which one was it? It wasn't Sir Bruce Forsyth was it?


----------



## Beebo (6 Sep 2014)

Mugshot said:


> A knight of the realm you say, which one was it? It wasn't Sir Bruce Forsyth was it?


Elton? Cliff?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


>



That's posh!!, I buy Co-Ops (in the bags with the yellow label on (& add their 'Mixed Fruit' from the baking ingredients shelves)


----------



## Ian A (8 Sep 2014)

The super fruit flavour porridge doesn't contain fruit according to the website.

*Ingredients*: Porridge Oats (*Gluten*), Sugar, Whey Protein Isolate (*Milk*), Dried Skimmed *Milk *Powder, Flavouring, Thickener (Cellulose Gum). *Allergy Advice*: For Allergens, see ingredients in *bold.* May also contain soya and egg. Suitable for Vegetarians. Store in a cool dry place..

So, porridge oats, sugar, whey and skimmed milk. I understand basic porridge sachets if you're hiking and camping or camping overnight for a race or sportive etc and don't want to take a bag of oats but my home made porridge is much better than this tosh. I add actual berries too. Occasionally whey but the protein in the (full fat organic grass fed jersey moo cow) milk I would use is good enough,


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Sep 2014)

I hear that Sky have joined up with Ginsters.
The chicken and mushfroome pie is lovely.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> I hear that Sky have joined up with Ginsters.
> The chicken and mushfroome pie is lovely.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 55588





.......Danny Pate?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Sep 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> .......Danny Pate?


According to my wife you'd never find it because it would always be at the back of the fridge.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> .......Danny Pate?


No Idea, who's he?


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> No Idea, who's he?




http://www.teamsky.com/profile/0,27291,17543_9082017,00.html#C0gAfvMZYAzZeWOy.97


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> .......Danny Pate?



Danny pate sounds delicious. Do they force feed the cyclists so as to enlarge their livers first?


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Danny pate sounds delicious. Do they force feed the cyclists so as to enlarge their livers first?


Will take a lot of force feeding to get cyclists up to weight .


----------

